# Ileostomy / Colostomy care



## Tasha ya (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this so please be patient, seriously thinking of moving to Cyprus but my husband has an Ileostomy so requires stoma care. Medical supplies are free for this condition in Uk but are they free in Cyprus. Very hard to find info on this. Thanks Tash ya


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Off the top of my head I would imagine that the stoma bags would have to be purchased, perhaps from local pharmacy, just found a thread on this it's dated from 2013 but the thread is medicine prices
hope that helps.

Cheers 
Ray


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> Off the top of my head I would imagine that the stoma bags would have to be purchased, perhaps from local pharmacy, just found a thread on this it's dated from 2013 but the thread is medicine prices
> hope that helps.
> 
> Cheers
> Ray


It all depends. If they have state pension all such equipment is on prescription and cost 50 cent per item for 2 months supply


----------



## Tasha ya (Jan 16, 2016)

*Ileostomy*

Thanks for reply. Just found a number for NHS Overseas so will give them a ring. I know that the prices are horrendous but thankfully this condition is prescription exempt in this country.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Sunshine Carers Cyprus provides a stoma care service - perhaps they can advise you where you can get supplies and if you are eligible for them free of charge. 

Website: Ostomy/Stoma/Catheter Support Cyprus | Sunshine Carers Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tasha are either you or your husband on Uk state pension? If so you would be entitled to use the general hospital here where you would get the stoma bags on prescription from the hospital pharmacy. You would have a nominal amount to pay at 50cent per prescription. You have to register at reception each time at 6 euros then you get the 50c stamps which go on the prescription.

However if neither one of you is in receipt of state retirement pension you would have to get them privately from a pharmacy.


----------



## Tasha ya (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Very helpful. It's the one time I wish we were pensioners but alas only 58. I will look into this further on all the advice. Thank you.


----------

